

RSS: A Reply (Author's follow up to "RSS Is Dying") - necolas
http://camendesign.com/blog/rss_a_reply

======
davewiner
Great piece. I have a couple of comments, here..

[http://scripting.com/stories/2011/01/11/krocCamenProvesRssIs...](http://scripting.com/stories/2011/01/11/krocCamenProvesRssIsVeryMu.html)

~~~
jokermatt999
I don't think the tech industry wants to kill RSS. I think the tech industry
wants to get pageviews by proclaiming it's dead.

------
TomOfTTB
What's all this about forking the browser? That is WAY over complicating the
matter.

Both Chrome and Firefox extensions are essentially Javascript. So while they
aren't 1-to-1 compatible they could use 95% of the same code.

The real problem is there's seemingly no money to be made off the suggestions
he gives and it will take a lot of effort so no one wants to do it. I don't
know how to fix that problem but if there's someone out there who does want to
put the effort into this they should know it wouldn't require forking a
browser to do it.

------
kroc
Site’s currently down (8:24 PM GMT, 10th) due to massive bandwidth. It is just
a shared host and it suffices for 99% of the site‘s uptime. Google cache here:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fcamendesign.com%2Fblog%2Frss_a_reply)

